# BSA Scorpion air-pistol



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

*BSA Scorpion air-pistol*


View Advert


Hello

Has anyone in the UK got an old BSA Scorpion air-pistol they want to sell.

It must be working perfectly without fault & be in very good condition.

Payment will be by UK cheque. If you have one PM me a pic & a price & i'll let you know.

Cheers & thanks to Roy for the facility.

Dave :thumbsup:




*Advertiser*

ETCHY



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£60.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

